# Yummy dog treats!



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I recently placed an order with a new website that carries Farmina - SportDogFood.com. It's run by a husband and wife and they are local in my area. But with my order they included some samples of their treats and I though I would share them because Deuce, Honey and the cats go nuts over them! They also included free adorable tote bags from Farmina 

Dog Treats - SPORTDOGFOOD

We tried the freeze dried raw duck hearts and chicken hearts and all 4 of my pets were literally fighting over them. 
We also tried the venison biscuit which unfortunately was not a big hit 

Think this time we will try the chicken feet too!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

The Freeze dried Raw ones look great!


----------

